# Howto Build A Fast R/c Car,danny Flag



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

hi my name is 
DANNY FLAG
I race oval r/c car for over 20 in year's but im now retiere'd
now I play with r/c car I bought a TC4 4WD car and would like to go
real fast with it can any body give me advise??? motor/speed/batt./gear ratio/tire etc.
again thank you
DANNY FLAG 72:wave:


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

Just put a brushless set up with some lipo power. You can't go wrong with some kind of Mamba Max system. That will go fast.


----------



## PREMKRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Try this Danny,

Any 7.4V Lipo battery
Any Sensored 3.5 motor
An LRP TC Spec speed control
Gearing..........???? You'll figure it out. Try the gear you used to kick my butt with at Walt's Hobby in Syracuse twice a year from 1991 - 1997. That seemed to be fast LOL Just ask Marty Peters, Joel Winnicki, Bruce Throne, Mike Murphy, etc, etc.

Danny was the fastest in the Northeast!!

Thanks for the memories.


Steve Pemberton


----------



## jluck (Oct 17, 2007)

if you want real fast try a 5700kv mamba with a 11.1v lipo, good luck with the tc4 i put a 3.5 novak in mine and the first time i punched it it bent the drive shaft


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Just you driving the thing will make the car plenty fast.

Come on, what the hell are you doing wasting you time and bashing alone in your yard. That's not the way an RC legend has to go out. Build yourself a real racer and burn up some tracks. "I'm old" doesn't work as an excuse for me. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Tom Hargrave, current NEOT points leader, was looking for someone to drive his 2nd car up in Plattsburgh...


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

OOOOPPPSSS
sorry didn't no guest i don't feel like racing these day's maybe
one day
DAN FLAG DRAPEAU 72


----------



## lutach (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll be watching this.

I'll be waiting for the weather to get better here in NJ to start doing speed runs again. I'll be using my own 200A sensored/sensorless ESC and a 1.5T motor. It should be fun having someone else do speed runs as well.


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

no problem LUTACH
for me it will bee in may here in QUEBEC we juste got 8 inchres of snow
but im working on my car but will keep you poste'd
DAN


----------



## lutach (Oct 3, 2006)

flag172 said:


> no problem LUTACH
> for me it will bee in may here in QUEBEC we juste got 8 inchres of snow
> but im working on my car but will keep you poste'd
> DAN


Dan,

I'm only trying to go up to or hopefuly over 100mph with a 2S lipo set up. My TC3 has gone 70mph+ with 2S so far, but ran out of space at the place I was running. The motor I was using that time was a Trynity N80 and my gearing was 35T/69T. Now the gearing will just be getting crazy to try and get it to 100mph.


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

hi LUTACH
for me it's a TC4 GRAPHITE mamba max 5700 kv with 4 cell lipo but there's lot's of testing to bee done can't wait
DAN


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Hi Danny!
I'll let you run any of my cars anytime you want to visit us in Vermont! Dad says Hi! Paul Wells was asking if we had seen you lately. I'll tell him you're still kickin' in Quebec. Still in Pike River?

Merry Christmas!

Chuck Barsalow


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

hi CHUCK
say hi to every one, but ive retire'd from R/C sold everything but im
building a speed run car hope to go over 100mph with a stock TC4
with lost's of horspower also I baught a house with my better half 
in venise-en-quebec 5 miles from pike river but i MUST ADMIT I miss
R/C racing any way have a very merry christmas and a happy new year
good bless to all
DANNY FLAG DRAPEAU 72


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Your Racing Days*

I Dont Know Who You Are But From What I Read You Should Still Be On The Track You Are Surly Missed Hopefully I Can Read Something In The Rc Mags I Read About You Setting Top Speed Record Some Where Good Luck To You


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

SLASH4 said:


> I Dont Know Who You Are But From What I Read You Should Still Be On The Track You Are Surly Missed Hopefully I Can Read Something In The Rc Mags I Read About You Setting Top Speed Record Some Where Good Luck To You


If there's one guys who can make a car go fast it's certainly Flag. He's won Open Mod back in the very early days of the Winterblast. That's when men were men and sheep weren't afraid.

He also built many cars for himself as well as a prototype pan car called the Cyclone. The car has all sorts of dampers and trick adjustments. This car was light-years ahead of the Trinity Evolution back then. Flag took guys like the Salvas Brothers, Danny Sullivan and Pace Gendron among others under his wing, all drivers who became Snowbird winners later on.

Lots and lots of people owe their knowledge of RC racing to this guy.

Flag I miss racing with you Bud!


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Great to hear you're doing well. You're only a few miles from me. I live in North Hero with my better half. I love Venice en Quebec. Nice place! Good luck with the car.:wave:


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Going Fast*

Well I Think You Should Dabble With A Crawler Also If Interested I Can Send You One I Have Here See What You Think And If You Dont Like It Send It Back And If You Do We Can Work Something Out Cause I Too Like To Go Fast


----------



## outlawracer (Nov 22, 2008)

flag172 said:


> hi my name is
> DANNY FLAG
> I race oval r/c car for over 20 in year's but im now retiere'd
> now I play with r/c car I bought a TC4 4WD car and would like to go
> ...


when you start with a shaft drive car you are limited to the power you can put to the wheels. 
The driveshaft has alot of vibration and flex (aluminum or carbon fibre)
the gears rob power from friction.
The most cost effective drag / high speed racer i've found is the HPI RS4 Pro2

The body is one of the most important items to concider. I personally run the Toyota GT-1. When you get over 65+ any air under the nose will cause it to take flight. Steamline bodys with the rear cut out work the best. I always use the 200mm bodys and dont cut out for the rear wheels.

Tires: For high speed only i use a narrow 26mm hard compound foam ballanced and trued. 0 toe 0 camber
Drag racing, i use a soft foam tire with 1* toe 0* camber and VHT

ESC: I have found that the Castle Creations Mamba Max ESC will handle just about anything you throw at it. I have personally run 4 cell lipo's thru it. (you have to cut the BEC wire and run a reciever pack for over a 3 cell though).
dont use cheap connectors, and never put a heavier wire than comes with the ESC. 

Motor: For running only 2 cell lipos i use the SP 2.5R (13800kv)
For 3 or 4 cell i use the Mamba 7700 
These are good for the budget build. 
If your money is plentiful buy a Neu motor and Phoenix ESC 

Gearing: Depends on your choice of motors, battery, tire roll out, and top speed/excelleration goal. A good starting point for a TC would be around a 5:1 final drive.

My 2-cell set up:
Hpi RS4 Pro2 
Mamba Max ESC
Speed Passion 2.5R BL Motor
SMC 5000 Mah 2-cell lipo
4.92:1 final drive 1.57" roll out= 100+ MPH
5.94:1 final drive 1.57" roll out= 0-75MPH in 1.79 sec. 132ft. Drag set up

for more info fill free to contact me


----------



## kenny666 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just read this and hope its ok to ask question here as well.I am new as well and thought I would have to run a certain chassis,but,with the tc4,can I run a prostock body and get a decent car to rce or can I run a associated L3?I hope its ok to ask on here on his post,thanks kenny


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

if you running a drag car i dont see why you couldnt run what you want as long as it meats class *****.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

The issue(s) you'll have is ROOM and TIRES

For the ISC's Ultimate Speed Run, we used almost a WHOLE Full Size drag strip...

While there were several cars (electric and nitro) that hit 100 MPH - it's hard to get the ROOM to get UP and SLOW DOWN w/o running out of range... then keeping the tires from BLOWING OFF THE WHEELS at that high of RPM is another problem all together!


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW I found my thread 4 years later ....well that 4X4 project died off but Im looking at building a B4 buggy to go FAST...make it into a ground hugger chassis with a custom made body and see how FAST can it go:thumbsup: ...


----------

